# Are there any apps similar to ScreenRecycler?



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I tried ScreenRecycler before, and the setup is a little confusing to me. Do you know of any apps similar but easier to setup?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I know there is an App like that for Windows but I don't think they make an OS X version.

Nope only Windows with MaxiVista.
http://www.maxivista.com/

Edit.
But they do make something to do this with your iPad.
http://www.maxivista.com/ipad_monitor.htm


----------

